# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Albtelecom!

## The Pathfinder

Sipas Albtelecomit une kam internet 4MB, por kur e mat ne internet tek www.speedtest.net me thote qe kam 2 MB.
Nderkohe me eshte krijuar nje *Internet Gateway* ne PC, me del tek ora, si Local Area Network, e cila me thote Speed: 4MB. 
Ku qendron problemi?

P.S. 
SO - WIN XP SP2.

----------


## autotune

Pathfinder mos u mir me speedtest e kesi gjerash, shum thjesht bej download  p.sh nga faqja zyrtare microsoft apo apple dhe shiko sa shkon download.Qka kupton me kete 4MB? a esht megabajt per sekond apo megabit per sekond dallimi osht shum i madh te kuptohemi.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Pathfinder mos u mir me speedtest e kesi gjerash, shum thjesht bej download  p.sh nga faqja zyrtare microsoft apo apple dhe shiko sa shkon download.Qka kupton me kete 4MB? a esht megabajt per sekond apo megabit per sekond dallimi osht shum i madh te kuptohemi.


4 Megabit shoku, perderisa paguajme 130.000 leke/muaj!

Por une e mat me serverin e Maqedonise!
Boo, nuk e di  :i ngrysur: !

----------


## autotune

Ju keni shpejtsin ne kontrat 4Megabitper sekond , 4000:8=500kilobit per sekond, shpejtsia juaj duhet te arrij ne 500kB/ps. Ne shtetin ku un jetoj ma jep nganjeher sakt e nganjeher te paskat edhe pse klikoj ne server larg vetem 5km nga vendi ku jetoj, pra ska me sakt se vet ta testosh duke be download direkt nga ndonje site zyrtar qe ka transfer te pa limituar, edhe nje her mos u bazo nga keto adresa siq esht speedtest.net. Nese nuk arrin 500kB/ps me ndihmen e ndonje download manageri ateher per mendimin tim bej nje ankes tek provajderi juaj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

nuk ka ndonjespecifikim interneti MegaBit per second por eshte Mbps qe do te thote Milion Bits per Second ose Mega Bytes per second nese ata thone se ke 4Mbps atehere kjo do te thote 4*1024*1024*8=33554432 Bits nga ana tjeter 4 miljon bits i bien afersisht me kete te aritur nga llogaritja e pare

Ardi

----------


## The Pathfinder

> nuk ka ndonjespecifikim interneti MegaBit per second por eshte Mbps qe do te thote Milion Bits per Second ose Mega Bytes per second nese ata thone se ke 4Mbps atehere kjo do te thote 4*1024*1024*8=33554432 Bits nga ana tjeter 4 miljon bits i bien afersisht me kete te aritur nga llogaritja e pare
> 
> Ardi


Ne konfigurimin e modemit LINKSYS, me thote 4039 Kbps,
dhe shkarkimi me shkon 200 kbps max.

Tani, si ta genjej mendjen qe me vjen 4Mbps, dhe jo 2Mbps?

----------


## The Pathfinder

Edhe pas nderrimit te Modemit me nje tjeter, mua perseri e njejta shpejtesi me tregon.

Max 1.8 Mbps download 
dhe 0.8 Mbps upload.

ndersa Shkarkimi i fileve 100MB shkon max 200kbps.

Ka ndonje zgjidhje?

----------


## francovice

:S:S Ne fakt une kam qender interneti dhe e kam me 2 Mbps. Shkarkimi maksimal me ka arritur 280Kbps. Kontakto me suportin se nuk ka mundesi qe te shkarkoje me 200Kbps. 
Provo te shkarkosh SP3 nga www.microsoft.com dhe shiko shpejtesin e downloadimit

----------


## autotune

Path a duhet ti perseris edhe nje her fjalt qe ti shkrova me lart

----------


## che_guevara86

> Ju keni shpejtsin ne kontrat 4Megabitper sekond , 4000:8=500kilobit per sekond,.


Ku e gjete 8 ???? 
Si llogarit kjo se se kam idene fare dmth 20000 : 8 = 2500 eshte shkarkimi apo jo ???

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Ju keni shpejtsin ne kontrat 4Megabitper sekond , 4000:8=500kilobit per sekond, shpejtsia juaj duhet te arrij ne 500kB/ps. Ne shtetin ku un jetoj ma jep nganjeher sakt e nganjeher te paskat edhe pse klikoj ne server larg vetem 5km nga vendi ku jetoj, pra ska me sakt se vet ta testosh duke be download direkt nga ndonje site zyrtar qe ka transfer te pa limituar, edhe nje her mos u bazo nga keto adresa siq esht speedtest.net. Nese nuk arrin 500kB/ps me ndihmen e ndonje download manageri ateher per mendimin tim bej nje ankes tek provajderi juaj.


Provova te shkarkoja nga Microsofti, WIN XP SP3, dhe shpejtesia max 150kbps

Mora Provider-in tim, Albtelecom, dhe me thote qe ti e ke 4 MB.
Dhe ne konfigurimin e modemit Linksys eshte 4093kbps.
Pyes dyqanin ku kam blere Modemin, me thote, ska mundesi qe ta kesh 4Mb dhe ajo te nxjerr 2Mb.

As une nuk di cte mendoj!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## francovice

Edhe une qe kam shpejtesi 2Mbps nga albtelecom shpejtesia maksimale 280Kbps dhe ajo minimale 170Kbps

----------


## autotune

> Ku e gjete 8 ???? 
> Si llogarit kjo se se kam idene fare dmth 20000 : 8 = 2500 eshte shkarkimi apo jo ???



korrekt

shiko ketu: dslreports.com/faq/2388

tek un shkruan ne router kshtu:



dhe normal speed mar: 2.7MB/ps, vetem deri ne ora 8 ne mbremje pastaj prej 8 deri ne 6 mengjesit skam limit per download a per upload limiti esht  gjithmon i njejt

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

CVCX do te shesesh mend qe ke internet te shpejt :d LoL.
Sa per temen nuk me duket e besueshme kjo speedtest.net sepse per teste te ndryshme te jep ping dhe shpejtesi te ndryshme dhe nuk e merr vesh ke server ke me afer.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> CVCX do te shesesh mend qe ke internet te shpejt :d LoL.
> Sa per temen nuk me duket e besueshme kjo speedtest.net sepse per teste te ndryshme te jep ping dhe shpejtesi te ndryshme dhe nuk e merr vesh ke server ke me afer.


Problemi u zgjidh!

Duke qene se si IP qe na kishte caktuar Albtelecom ishte :*79.106.109.X* ku X varionte deri ne 10 shifra, 
i kerkova Albtelecomit qe si IP te na bente: *79.106.1.X*
Dhe tani eshte gjithcka ne rregull.
Internet 4Mbps.
Me speedtest shkon 3.4Mpbs.

----------


## Halloween

Po ca lidhje ca ajo IP me Gateway? Me sa di une Albtelecom perdor 100.10.0.x
Ate IP e ka gjysma e Tiranes :buzeqeshje: . Gjithsesi ti te pakten paske mbaru pune se mua nuk mga ngrene tel fare

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ka shume te beje ip mbasi ISP si albtelekom ne fjale bejne filtrime te shpejtesive pasi i japin nje rang te caktuar shpejtesive te caktuara ose grupeve te caktuara. PSh 79.106.109.0/24 mund te jete ip per perdorim shptepiak edhe i ka vene limit maksimumi isp ndersa 79.106.1.0/24 eshte per bisnes edhe i ka vene limite te tjera shpejtesie.

100.10.10.x ca lloj ip eshte kjo?

Ardi

----------


## The Pathfinder

> 100.10.10.x ca lloj ip eshte kjo?
> 
> Ardi


As une nuk e di se cfare IP eshte kjo.
Por kur e kam patur shpejtesine 2Mbps nga Albtelecomi,
Modemi me merrte nje IP te atille rangu.
Edhe pse mundoja ti vendosja IP qe shihja ne nje webpage, prape nuk me ndryshohej.
sapo i beja restart me merrte perseri te tillen IP.
Pagesa ishte bere per IP statike, pa limit shkarkimi.
Tani qe eshte bere me 4Mbps, modemi me ka marre IP e caktuar nga albtelecom 79.106.1.X dhe ky X eshte fiks, tashme. Nuk leviz ne range!

----------


## Halloween

100.10.10.x  eshte Gateway qe networkut qe perdor Telekomi sa per 79.106.109.0/24 ashtu i del si shtepiakeve dhe biznesit. Nuk e kane kufizimin me Ip Range.
Ip qaje se e ke statike sepse ate IP e kane te gjithe thjesht linja jote nuk eshte SHARE po deshe provoje te hapesh nje Account ne Hotmail apo te shkarkosh nga RapidShare

----------


## Halloween

> As une nuk e di se cfare IP eshte kjo.
> Por kur e kam patur shpejtesine 2Mbps nga Albtelecomi,
> Modemi me merrte nje IP te atille rangu.
> Edhe pse mundoja ti vendosja IP qe shihja ne nje webpage, prape nuk me ndryshohej.
> sapo i beja restart me merrte perseri te tillen IP.
> Pagesa ishte bere per IP statike, pa limit shkarkimi.
> Tani qe eshte bere me 4Mbps, modemi me ka marre IP e caktuar nga albtelecom 79.106.1.X dhe ky X eshte fiks, tashme. Nuk leviz ne range!


E SI E NDRYSHOJE IP TI? DHE SI E SHIKOJE QE AJO ISHTE IP VETEM E JOTJA?

----------

